# CoolerMaster Stacker 830 Nvidia Edition



## grotesque (Aug 6, 2009)

I want to change my case and while looking around on the web I saw this case. Do you recommend this case? Do you know anything about cable management in this case? Thanksss

Here's the link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119146


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 6, 2009)

i have the 831 version solid black

Tons of room, you have the ability to put a rad under the case which i did .


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 7, 2009)

I bought a Silver CM Stacker 830 Evo last year.  Worst quality control of any case I've ever own.  The motherboard standoff holes were slightly misaligned, the frame for add-on cards (PCI, PCI-E) was slightly too high and warped, the fan bracket for the side panel is too thick and precludes using all four fan slots since a tall CPU cooler with hit it.  Everything about the assembly was a p.i.t.a and I had about four bloody nicks on my hands from all the sharp edges.  I may have just gotten a "lemon", but I was very disappointed considering how much I paid for it (over $200).

Just replaced it last week with a little Antec 300 that cost me $59.  It had better quality control, the install process was much easier and the darn thing is cooler with the same hardware vs. the CM.


----------



## grotesque (Aug 8, 2009)

hmmm I think I will rethink about this case. Thanks for your comments


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Why buy that gaudy case when you can buy the sexiet case on the market, imo, for less money?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

ive owned the case for nearly 2 years. It is fantastic. Best case i ever owned. 

What the 2nd post said isn't really true for me. the case is thick and sturdy, lots of room. Holes were aligned right, and honestly, words dont describe how much i love this case. 

check it out in my sp. (copy the link  )

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80485

http://forums1.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52816&highlight=0+kelvin

not really most updated but GREAT case.


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> ive owned the case for nearly 2 years. It is fantastic. Best case i ever owned.
> 
> What the 2nd post said isn't really true for me. the case is thick and sturdy, lots of room. Holes were aligned right, and honestly, words dont describe how much i love this case.
> 
> ...



Very nice paint job on the panels!  Looks really sharp.  Yeah, as I said, I must have just gotten a lemon with mine.  Even the best product can have a bad one come down the assembly line once in a while.  I'm not getting rid of mine - someday when I have the time, inclination and a dremel I'll take care of its defects.  Too expensive to get rid of!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

i hear ya, i took the dremal and added the little bit of missing feauters. Holes in mobo and the bar in the top i cut out to hide cables.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Why buy that gaudy case when you can buy the sexiet case on the market, imo, for less money?



Seconded.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 16, 2009)

I would give the CM a miss and pick something with a bit of style:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112058


Less money, oozes quality and lots sexier than the Stacker, cable management is also a breeze as its very easy to hide your unused cables under the "floor". 

*Edit:* Pictures:


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Seconded.



case is a matter of opinion. 

i like that lian li though


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> case is a matter of opinion.
> 
> i like that lian li though



I knows, and I also really like the looks of the Lian Li. It's just that the ATCS 840 has a TON of features, is stylish, and is not too overpriced; therefore I seconded.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 16, 2009)

Lian Li should be considered on the quality of their cases alone....but, as always, there is more to buying a case than just one thing.

I love my Lian Li and to be honest, I'd never buy another case that wasn't a LiLi as it simply is the best case I have ever owned or worked on.


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 16, 2009)

That Lian Li is nice - must be something about those wheels...

I kick myself repeatedly for not getting this last year:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112065

It was down to either that or the Stacker.  Live and learn I guess.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

imho the CM is no slouch of a case. Yes it was missing a few features but this was easily fixable with a dremal


----------



## grotesque (Aug 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> ive owned the case for nearly 2 years. It is fantastic. Best case i ever owned.
> 
> What the 2nd post said isn't really true for me. the case is thick and sturdy, lots of room. Holes were aligned right, and honestly, words dont describe how much i love this case.
> 
> ...



wow, black and red are more attractive than black and green


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2009)

As a recommendation, and to throw yet another spanner in your works, have you looked at any silverstone cases? Namely the model I own, the Fortress FT01B-W? I owned that linked Lian Li for a day and hated it, the build quality was awful and the cooling is a big let down, going to this case was amazing - take Lian Li's 'supposed' build quality and times it by 10, and you have this fortress. Such an amazing case - excellent CM from stock (first case I havent had to mod for cable management from stock), amazing airflow + pressure (aided by 18cm fans that are silent) and it looks bloody stunning.


----------



## Akumos (Aug 20, 2009)

can't help you but looks good!


----------

